# More tiels



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm getting 4 more tiels  .One of them is the whiteface lutino hen that I posted a while ago and these are the other 3 . There are 2 pics of each of them (old pic and an updated pic).I should be getting them in 3-5 weeks...

The first and the second tiels are siblings by the way .


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

congrats. Gee your getting quite the flock now


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

more tiels  ...hehe I am jealous your getting quite the flock going on at your house those are some gorgeous babies, how are the other one's doing?


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I am not trying to be rude or anything like that, (I fell down the stairs and am in a fair bit a pain so I am a bit bitter lately...LOL) just trying to understand.

Are you planning to breed all these guys? Just wondering what one would do with so many Cockatiels.

They are all very pretty though. I wish I had one with some color on it..lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

So you have 11 cockatiels now!  Wow, and I'm still struggling to get my one, lol! They are gorgeous though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW! So many...what are your plans and how ever do you manage to give each of them headscritches all in one day!!! I am just learning to manage with 2 tiels and 8 budgies.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! You'll be busy with all those guys! They're gorgeous.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are lovely, but I can't even begin to think how I would manage with all those tiels. One is more than enough for me at times. lol.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww ADORABLE babie birds are soooo cute (once they get some feathers that is lol)

I see MBS ( Multiple bird syndrome for those who dont knwo what it stands for - i didnt know for the longest time LOL) isn't only STRIKING me 

no noe ever told me birds were so darn adicting - - - not like it would of helped any lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I see MBS ( Multiple bird syndrome for those who dont know what it stands for)


So thats what i have!!! good to know.....lol


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Babi said:


> I am not trying to be rude or anything like that, (I fell down the stairs and am in a fair bit a pain so I am a bit bitter lately...LOL) just trying to understand.
> 
> Are you planning to breed all these guys? Just wondering what one would do with so many Cockatiels.
> 
> They are all very pretty though. I wish I had one with some color on it..lol


If i breed it won't be any time soon as they are all still babies .But I might when they are older.



laurago said:


> more tiels  ...hehe I am jealous your getting quite the flock going on at your house those are some gorgeous babies, how are the other one's doing?


They are doing great .The one that was bleeding has stopped . They all get along and one of them loves being with the budgies .



Babyluv12 said:


> WOW! So many...what are your plans and how ever do you manage to give each of them headscritches all in one day!!! I am just learning to manage with 2 tiels and 8 budgies.


Just take it one tiel at a time ...I am still trying to get a couple of the older tiels to trust me more



Bea said:


> LOL!!! You'll be busy with all those guys! They're gorgeous.


Thanks  . I'm sure I will be 



atvchick95 said:


> aww ADORABLE babie birds are soooo cute (once they get some feathers that is lol)
> 
> I see MBS ( Multiple bird syndrome for those who dont knwo what it stands for - i didnt know for the longest time LOL) isn't only STRIKING me
> 
> no noe ever told me birds were so darn adicting - - - not like it would of helped any lol


 so there's a name for what I have?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good to hear there all doing well  have you figured out your male to female ratio yet...lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow eleven how many cages do you have? Spike is enough for me. He is a handfull


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all gorgous!! They will be a handful but you will love each and everyone of them Earl and little bill are enough for me. 
I just thought that is gunna be alot of poo to clean up when they are out lol!
i hope they are all ok?


----------

